# What is it like to work for Expression Sessions Photography?



## lollypopa (Sep 1, 2011)

I just got a job interview for Expression Sessions Photography and a part of the job entails travelling for extended period of time. If anyone has ever worked for them before could you please answer some of my questions?

Generally how far away do you travel?
For how long and how often?
Is there some sort of travel or fuel Allowance for the travel?


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,
I can't answer your question - but any fuel or personal car usage, travel costs for work etc are tax deductable in Australia.


----------

